# Why don't we eat turkey domesticated turkey eggs?



## huntsalot (Aug 30, 2006)

OK - be nice! Someone asked the question at work: Why don't we commonly eat domesticated turkey eggs? We eat chicken eggs, duck eggs, ostrich eggs, goose eggs.....why not Turkey eggs? Never hear of anyone eating them.

Almost wanted to tell the asker "turkey's don't lay eggs" :lol:


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

We used to eat them but the yolk was tougher than a chicken egg. Not a dunk your toast type of egg. You'd break your toast. Other than that I couldn't tell the difference.

Ken


----------



## LungBuster 21 (Oct 5, 2006)

The only egg I have eaten is a chicken egg and I think I will stick with that one instead of a goose or turkey egg.:lol:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

huntsalot said:


> OK - be nice! Someone asked the question at work: Why don't we commonly eat domesticated turkey eggs? We eat chicken eggs, duck eggs, ostrich eggs, goose eggs.....why not Turkey eggs? Never hear of anyone eating them.
> 
> Almost wanted to tell the asker "turkey's don't lay eggs" :lol:


I'd be willing to bet that most people at least in the US only eat chicken eggs. I dont think eating duck, ostrich or goose eggs is common as you originally stated.  \

I'd try turkey eggs, over easy with rye toast please...


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Turkeys are not as prolific of layers as chickens, and the eggs are far more valuable hatched and raised into birds. I have eaten them and to me they are similar to goose eggs.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

That is my understanding too, not as prolific of egg layers. Better meat birds.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I eat 'em. The girls have started laying and haven't started sitting if you want to try a couple.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

My first job when I was a kid. Was working for a turkey farm. The sole reason was raising the birds to lay egg to produce more birds. Those eggs were worth some serious dollars. The eggs were picked and and taken to be incubated. The farmer only kept the birds for one year and then shipped them to the canning factories. In the early spring it would start all over again. Chicks come in and would be raised for the eggs again.

The meat value of the turkey far excedes the value of the egg for food. Now this was over 28 years ago so maybe something has changed? I really doubt it though. Sure was dusty dirty work.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have eaten turkey and duck eggs. A lot stronger tasting than chicken eggs. 

I wish the price of turkey breast would come down in the store so I could afford to make more jerky to send to the boys in Iraq. I have only seen it on sale twice in the last year. 2 bucks a pound is a little pricey when a year a go it was on sale quite often for a buck a pound.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

My dad had a pair of duck's a few years back and we ate the egg's all the time, they were great.Just imagine a brown egg taste with a bigger egg.:corkysm55


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

huntsalot said:


> Almost wanted to tell the asker "turkey's don't lay eggs" :lol:


If you would of said because they don't mate you would of been right

You don't eat there eggs because there is no profit in it. The food you feed a twenty pound turkey willl not justify the egg productiion you get.


----------

